# 1989 Cherokee with 6.5' Western



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

These are pictures of a 1989 Jeep Cherokee with a 6.5' Western. My rig also has an amber mini lightbar and a Cobra 148 GTL CB radio. I will soon put a Timbren front kit on. I was wondering what kind of tires would you guys recomend? I was thinking BF Goodrich all terrain or mud terrain?


----------



## rugbyjjb (Nov 9, 2006)

*hey...*

hey...i noticed that u were plowing with a 89 jeep cherokee. I plan on buying one next week and throwing a conventional plow on it . the jeep is exactly the same as yours 89 cherokee 4x4 with 88k miles on it. i am paying 1k for the jeep and 1700 for the plow installed. the plow is a used conventional plow. Is this a good deal for the plow? or should i look for something else. Also what type of plows fit and what have you done to yours to make it ready for the plowing? Is there anything i should be doing or watching for? this jeep has never been used for plowing before or abused at all in any way

thanks , i appreciate the help!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Right now the plow that I have on my 89' Jeep Cherokee is a used Western 6.5' sport utility. I got that installed for $2800 that is with tax and all. The Jeep and the plow work very well. The only thing that I really need right now is a Timbren kit for the front to minimize the front end sag. Yours will most likely need it to. One thing that I will point out to you is to check your crank sensor. You will know when the cherokee needs a new one because it will be idling and stall constantly. This will most likely be the cause. Also you cant forget to get new snow tires. PM me back when you get your rig together and GOOD LUCK :salute:


----------



## rugbyjjb (Nov 9, 2006)

*...*

Thanks man, that is all great info. I deff will pm u back when i get it all set up and going. I am new to this thow, do u have any tips or things i should watch out for when doing driveways?


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

One thing is very important is when your giving the customer the push price to plow their driveway you should tell them that you will come by when the storm ends. This is just to let them know and another big thing is ask them where do you want the snow pushed. Sometimes I will push it out of the drive and along their curb if they really want it out of the drive. Ask them if there is any obstructions like lights or small shrubs. You dont want to push the snow on these because in the Spring the damage will show and they will not be happy:realmad: But that is really all. Keep in touch 

Mike


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

jeeps are sweet for tight areas i used one a long long time ago at the end of a storm adn it worked great


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes DBL


----------

